# Treiber zu S7-200 und sps analyser 3



## Filipino (26 Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe die Sofware SPS Analyser 3 und eine Siemens SPS S7-200. Ich brauche nun die Treiber hierfuer. Es geht darum an einem Kran festzustellen welcher Endschalter anscheinend ab und zu falsch schaltet. Da Weihnachten ist habe ich keine Unterstuetzung von meiner Firma. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo ich einen solchen Treiber downloaden kann ?
Ich bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2003)

mit sps-analyzer habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gearbeitet, damals zu 
s5 zeiten habe ich ihn hin und wieder verwendet...

ob und wie der mit der s7 200 geht weiß ich nicht.

eine möglichkeit die einganänge zu überwachen wäre vieleicht diese auf zähler zu legen.

aber einen fehlerhaften endschalter wird man doch auch anders finden können?


----------



## Filipino (26 Dezember 2003)

*Schalter finden*

Hallo Markus, leider ist es nicht einfach den Schalter von 10 zu finden der ab und zu einen Fehler macht. Nur das mitschreiben wuerde mir klar sagen aus welcher der Leitungen der fehler kommt. Es sind Endschalter die doch sehr oft betaetigt werden. Den ganzen Ablauf zu schildern wuerde den Rahmen sprengen. Ich muss klar wissen welcher der Schalter wann falsch schaltet. Ich gehe von kabelbruch oder sonstigem aus, nur finde das einmal bei bis zu 100m Kabellaengen in einem 20Stockwerke hohen Containerkran


----------

